# "Invalid Size" error when booting up after updating CM7



## ssornad (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi! Maybe someone here can help me. I had a day off finally and was able to update my touchpad from alpha 2 to alpha 3.5. I downloaded the updated CM rom zip and the newest version of moboot (0.3.5). I put them in the 'cminstall' folder like i had done with prior installs. After I ran the commands with novacom, it did the install and all seemed fine. The touchpad booted up to the moboot screen as normal. When I selected CyanogenMod as the OS it loads for a second then gives me and error message. This is what the screen says:

*Selected: 'boot CyanogenMod'*

*Loading '/boot/uImage.cyanogenMod' . . . OK*
*Checkingg uImage. . . Invalid Size*

*BOOT FAILED!

Press SELECT to Continue*

When I press the the select button, it just takes me back to the main menu of moboot. I am (thankfully) able to boot up WebOS just fine. I did try to re-install CM7 and same issue. I even tried to boot up using novacom ClockwodMod and do an install that way. Same problem. Next thing I tried was doing a factory reset and then wiping the cache partition. Same issue. I am not sure why or what caused this, seeing as I don't think I did anything wrong performing the update. My touchpad isn't bricked so I dont think I managed to do much damage, but any assistance in this matter would be GREATLY appreciated! I think I gave as much detail as possible but if I left something out just let me know.


----------



## Zombie_Killer (Oct 24, 2011)

Installing the latest version of Moboot fixed the issue for me, read the fix on another forum.


----------



## ssornad (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I did search and found this:
http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/37330-invalid-data-crc-after-installing-%CE%B13/

it's a fix for the "Invalid CRC" error from moboot, but those steps fixed my issue. I appreciate the lead on moboot being the issue!


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

ssornad said:


> Thanks for the tip! I did search and found this:
> http://forum.cyanoge...alling-%CE%B13/
> 
> it's a fix for the "Invalid CRC" error from moboot, but those steps fixed my issue. I appreciate the lead on moboot being the issue!


moboot is not the issue. Having a corrupt uImage is the issue.

Note that earlier versions of moboot did the CRC check before the size check, so you would
get a "Invalid CRC" error instead of a "Invalid Size" error (which is a little more descriptive
of the actual error).

For more details, see here: http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__216339

Also, I have created a "update" that will allow you to remove the update-uimage from recovery.
It is here: http://www.mediafire...boot-signed.zip


----------



## Zombie_Killer (Oct 24, 2011)

Ah thanks jcsullins, I wasn't suggesting that Moboot was not working as intended, it's awesome. I was just stating that updating to the latest version seemed to 'fix' it for me.

Thanks for the heads up and all the work you do.


----------

